# Appaloosa/Arabian Cross



## Rainbows (Mar 31, 2014)

What do ya'll think of him? What would he most likely be useful for. 

P.S He has been in a paddock for three years and needs to work his muscles back up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looks more Appy than Arab. nice horse, with good bone.


----------



## Rainbows (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks! He has a lot of retraining to do but he seems to be remembering it pretty well. I'll be sure to keep updates of progress!


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

he must be one heck of a looker in the summer! Handsome boy


----------



## Rainbows (Mar 31, 2014)

bchappy said:


> he must be one heck of a looker in the summer! Handsome boy


In the summer the owner said he is very beautiful! I'm excited to see how much work me and him accomplish. I am doing gymkhanas with him in English tack since my friend has been begging me to do gymkhanas so I agreed with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

LOVE APPY'S his soo handsome !


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Is it just me or does he seem s little sway backed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

He's cute. I would love to cross a leopard appy with an arab lol 

His back looks really long though but the angles aren't super awesome so I could just be seeing things.


----------



## Rainbows (Mar 31, 2014)

Foxtail Ranch said:


> Is it just me or does he seem s little sway backed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's a little sway back because of his age. He's 19 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

He is very handsome! I think you will have a lot of fun with this guy!


----------

